# Tracking mit After Effects



## fx001 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

für das "normle" freie Kamera-Tracking verwende ich icarus.

Ich habe einen Realfilm (einen Kameraschwenk vom Stativ aus von links nach rechts an einer Skyline entlang)

Jetzt möchte ich in After Effects eine gerendertes Innenraum-Bild als Maske vor die Skyline setzen (Blick aus einem Raum heraus auf die Skyline). Hierfür habe ich ein "langes" Innenraumbild.

Da sich an der Stativperspektive bis auf den Schwenk nichts ändert, kann ich in After effects Tracking Points bestimmen, oder bestimmen lassen, so dass wenn sich das Inenraum bild mit dem Real-Kameraschwenk passgenau mitbewegt? Oder brauche ich dafür auch Icarus?

(Der Kameraschwenk ist per Hand gemacht und dadurch nicht 100%ig konstant mit kleinen Haklern)


----------



## darkframe (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

das sollte sich mit dem AfterEfects-eigenen Tracker erledigen lassen. Die Beschreibung in der Hilfe ist eigentlich ganz gut. Hier gibt's dazu auch ein gutes (englischsprachiges) Tutorial.


----------

